# Organic food in Dubai



## tariq saadi (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone knows where to buy organic food in Dubai?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

tariq saadi said:


> Anyone knows where to buy organic food in Dubai?


C4 and Geant have an organic food section. But there is a huge organic food store Organic Foods and Cafe located at Dubai Mall and there is one in the greens.


----------



## tariq saadi (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunset said:


> C4 and Geant have an organic food section. But there is a huge organic food store Organic Foods and Cafe located at Dubai Mall and there is one in the greens.


Thanks for the info Sunset! I was at Waitrose Marina mall. They have some organic food but was wondering if there is an organic food store in Dubai like Wholefood in the US. Btw, I bought organic sorbet from Waitrose and it is sooooo good, highly recommended. The brand is Mother Hen.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There's also an Organic Foods and Cafe store in The Greens if you're at that end of town. Much smaller than the Dubai Mall one though.


----------



## tariq saadi (Oct 16, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> There's also an Organic Foods and Cafe store in The Greens if you're at that end of town. Much smaller than the Dubai Mall one though.


Thanks Katie for your advice. I will check it out in the weekend. I am new to Dubai, seems like organic food is not so popular in this part of the world unfortunately.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, Lulus near Mall of the Emirates has a lot of organic produce and products.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

There is an organic farmer's market at the Souk Al Bahar every friday morning. I think it was closed during the summer, but should be opening up again soon. Great place to get locally grown organic produce, as well as breads, jams and an assortment of other things


----------



## molhambakir (Apr 24, 2012)

Head to *Baker and Spice* at Souk al Bahar in Downtown Burj Dubai, or to their other branches in Marina promenade or Dukkan Al Manzil old town. they're high popular in healthy organic food in Dubai


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Spinneys.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ripe sells organic vegetables. 

Ripe

The deliver in certain areas, sell at Dubai Garden Centre on a Saturday morning and have a small shop in Umm Sequim 2.


----------

